# Discount Sporting Goods 3D



## dbell80 (Dec 20, 2016)

I am posting this to give everyone a heads up. Each club may most individually later with more info. 
Discount Sporting Goods in Dalton GA and Noble Fellowship Archery Range are teaming up for 2017!


SOY Rules: shooters must shoot 4 at Noble and 4 at Discount to qualify for the SOY final tournament! Final tournament at Discount on Sept 2! Shoot down at Noble on Sept 3 at 2pm! Top 5 shooters from the final tournament in every class will go to the shoot down at Noble on Sept 3 to shoot for the top 3 spots ! Cash pay back in every class : money collected from the SOY from Noble and Discount will be devided up between the top 3 shooters in every class! Pay back % : 1st 60% 2nd 30% 3rd 10% collected in each class throughout the 3D season from two ranges! Shooters entry fees : adult reg entry fee $15 , youth reg fee $10 , adult SOY fee $20 , youth SOY fee $15 ( $5 will be set aside in each class for the SOY pot)All ASA rules and classes apply ! More info Michael Lankford 423-322-8511 at Noble or Josh Land 706-537-1413 at Discount. 

DATES:
Noble 
Jan 14,15
Feb 11,12
March 4,5
April 1 S3DA state qualifier 
April 8,9
May 6,7
June 17,18
July 15,16
Aug 19,20 
Sept 3 SOY shoot down 2pm
Sept 4 S3DA labor day shoot 

Discount 
Jan 28,29
Feb 25,26
March 25,26
April 29,30
June 24,25
July 29,30
Aug 26,27
Sept 2 SOY final tournament ( qualified shooters : must have shot 4 at Noble and 4 at discount)


----------



## dbell80 (Jan 22, 2017)

Discount address: 1425 Wiggs Drive, Dalton, GA


----------



## dbell80 (Jan 23, 2017)

1425 Wiggs Drive, Dalton, GA - will get you close just keep going threw the gate.


----------

